# ** New TV Show ** - The Mist - premiere tonite at 9PM



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

on the SPIKE cable channel - 9PM (CST) tonite ......

*The Mist*

Genre: Drama, Horror
Stephen King's 1980 novella ``The Mist'' -- adapted into a feature film by Frank Darabont in 2007 -- is re-imagined this time for TV by executive producer/writer Christian Torpe. Set in the small town of Bridgeville, Maine, the story centers on a family torn apart by a heinous crime. In the aftermath, they are suddenly cut off from the rest of the world when an eerie, foreboding vapor unleashes predatory creatures onto the streets. Family, friends, and adversaries become strange bedfellows, battling the mysterious mist and its threats, as the rules of society break down.

Official Trailer .....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope...sorry....

First, I cut the cable years ago...

Second, anything I can do to keep a penny out of his pocket...I will.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Just another movie about scary things coming out of the fog.
Can't be very good, no Jamie Lee Curtis or Adrian Barbeau.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure about the TV show because they always seem to change them and they suck.

As for the book The Mist it was better than the movie. I would, however, encourage everyone here to watch the movie. Although it is about monsters coming out of a mist the real story of the movie is how different people react to a shtf situation. The movie does a good job of showing not only is the shtf situation a threat to you but so are the people you're around.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Didn't like the first one. Probably won't watch it, dinner guests tonight.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks @Robie for those quotes.

Screw that guy.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure about the TV show because they always seem to change them and they suck.
> 
> As for the book The Mist it was better than the movie. I would, however, encourage everyone here to watch the movie. Although it is about monsters coming out of a mist the real story of the movie is how different people react to a shtf situation. The movie does a good job of showing not only is the shtf situation a threat to you but so are the people you're around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


there's one very good SHTF segment in the movie when the final group is first discussing leaving - and why - they predict how the trapped survivors will begin to change for the worst - begin to listen and follow the Bible thumping crazy lady - great little synopsis of the sheeple mindset and what to expect in a serious SHTF ....

Ollie settles her hash to get the group out the door ....


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I had forgot Dale and Andrea (the walking dead) was in the orginal movie, Carol to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure about the TV show because they always seem to change them and they suck.
> 
> As for the book The Mist it was better than the movie. I would, however, encourage everyone here to watch the movie. Although it is about monsters coming out of a mist the real story of the movie is how different people react to a shtf situation. The movie does a good job of showing not only is the shtf situation a threat to you but so are the people you're around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have yet to see a movie live up to the original book's level of story telling.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> View attachment 47721


Does anybody here have a problem with this ^^^^^ Not I said the Watchman. Yes, I like to get all worked up and horny, and if you mess with me or mine .... I will shoot your ass.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I had forgot Dale and Andrea (the walking dead) was in the orginal movie, Carol to.


I've never heard whether that was just a coincidence or if there's a casting director in common between the movie and TV series ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Does anybody here have a problem with this ^^^^^ Not I said the Watchman. Yes, I like to get all worked up and horny, and if you mess with me or mine .... I will shoot your ass.


takes more than a couple of frigging a-holes to change my viewing pleasure .....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to feel that way.

Things changed when I heard the honest-to-goodness hate in their voices.

I'm not going to contribute to their livelihoods by watching anything they have had a hand in.

They don't get a royalty if I don't watch.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Like this fool...Johnny Depp.

The guy has talent and I have enjoyed a few of his movies.

But...I'll be damned if I'm ever going to watch any re-run or new movie he's in. I'm just not going to put money in his pocket.



> Johnny Depp: 'When Was the Last Time an Actor Assassinated a President?'
> 
> Depp then added, "I want to clarify, I am not an actor. I lie for a living. However, it has been a while, and maybe it is time."


----------

